# Easter Miniture Exchange



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay this is the time to make up for the missed christmas exchange so we are back to try for easter. So grab your fuzzy bunny slippers and get ready for a fun exchange. Read all the rules and look at some changes that we have made. I hope everyone will have fun with this one. 

Rule change this exchange will allow you to send a converted or painted model as an easter suprise to your giftee if you want in addition to the regular models. 



Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._

*Please read the Rules!
What is the miniature exchange?:santa:*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement. I would also discourage people from sending the White Dwarf Ork Nob and Terminator as the gift because how would you feel about recieving these when someone got them for free.

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…


So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual troopers. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to so if they put that they are happy to recieve an assemble, painted model then you send it. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week and respond to any PM's sent to you.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.:security:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please send me a PM with the following information. I am going to try the pm method to make it more of surprise when the package shows up and who is sending it. 

*Username – Mailing address – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, your mailing address where you want recieve your mini's this information will be forwarded only to your Santa*.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka 
123 Choppa *st*. 
Ork town,USA 

Shipping:-anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect, what system you collect as well as things you may already have a ton of and things you need or mini's you are interested in obtaining in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Sign up starts NOW!
March 01 – list closes
March 10– folks can start shipping
April 08– all participants should have shipped their minis


How do you assign santas?
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes and PM peopel in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. 
*IMPORTANT:*
Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds excellent 

I'll be back to sign up after I've saved a bit of cash up!


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

My money is already set aside to ship to Russia if need be. I'm in.
-edit- I'll take anything but i'm fond of chaos daemons, chaos marines, or anything that happens to be warmachine related.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm in- Space Marines are my army of choice(but anything in the Imperial Marines range, such as BA, is fine), no Terminator armoured Special Characters being a preference.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im in
Orks,eldar, or empire


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

No probs, cant wait till easter ! lol Space marines


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in. 
I'd love to get some xenos, orks, necrons, or CSM


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in. Space Wolves are my poison.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in, Crimson Fists are my favourite!


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in. Gives me a reason to buy something new. I'm Space Marine and Imperial Guard mostly, but I'm build and paint anything 40k.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

This sounds good as long as there's a suitable reminder before hand. I collect Blood Angels, Eldar, Chaos Daemons or Vampire Counts


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm in. Space Marines or Guard for 40k, Vampire Counts for fantasy. Wish everyone luck 'specially the Baron.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

High_Seraph said:


> I'm in. Space Marines or Guard for 40k, Vampire Counts for fantasy. Wish everyone luck 'specially the Baron.


You need to send me a PM with your information in it otherwise you ain't in. 



Also looking for volunteers to join me with the HERESY AIDE team. This team will be actived should one giftee not recieve a gift but sent one. I don't want something like what happened to Baron not to happen again.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm signing up for the team.
I'd be happy to play Easter bunny.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in I would appreciate anything Orc and Goblin related (please, please, please Warmachines)

Also can sign me up for a Heresy Aid if you need help


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I collect Necrons and Raven Guard. I'd happily settle for a pile of Space Marine weapons rather than actual models. Necron wise.. I'd like anything that isn't warriors.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll throw in again, IG cadian are my models of choice currently.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Count me in. 
I'm collecting Eldar


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Yay! It's March 1!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yup getting all the assignments together and will be messenging everyone with their giftee assignment hopefullly soon.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I anxiously await


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow. I'm the only person who volunteered for the HERESY AIDE team? People are stingy :lazy2:
I'm looking forward to seeing how things play out.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

We won't need an Aide team as everyone is nice


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

That may be, however things can happen that are often unforeseen.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm with Aramoro, the people who signed up are nice.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay here is the list of santas and who they ship too. You ship to the person below your name the person above you ships to you. The person on the bottom ships to the person at the top of the list. Any questions just let me know. Please wait until March 10 to ship just to make sure that everything is good and no changes need to be made. Thanks

High Seraph
Jace of Ultramar
Morfangdakka
Inari 82
Rameses
Medic Marine
Arizonajirt
Koyukichan
Aramoro
Baron Spikey
Pssyche
Bits and Kits
Khornes Fist
Rhino 88
Ratvan


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Boo!!! I guess I missed the deadline on March 1st  T^T I hope to participate next time!~


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Pssyche again? Well I'm thinking not another Waveserpent :biggrin:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Send... More... Paramedics...

I mean... 

SEND MORE ELDAR!

No character models, please, unless they're piloting a Phantom Titan...

Thank you


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

Glad to hear we're getting started.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

And here we go!




This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm excited. Lets's do this!!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Baron Spikey said:


> Pssyche again? Well I'm thinking not another Waveserpent :biggrin:


 
ARRRRR! Sorry Baron I thought I had given you someone different. I can assign you someone different if you want. just let me know.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> ARRRRR! Sorry Baron I thought I had given you someone different. I can assign you someone different if you want. just let me know.


No no it's ok


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't worry, Morfangdakka. 
The Baron's just put out trying to decide which weapons arms I'd prefer my Phantom Titan to have...

HA HA HA HA HA!


Let's Rock!!!!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Baron Spikey said:


> No no it's ok


okay cool I try to make sure that everyone gets different people each exchange to make things fun.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok I feel really dense. But just to clarify for me.... absolutley we have to give minimum 2 minatures totalling $15 or more. Or can I give just one totalling $15 or more. Sorry for asking I can be dense sometimes. :shok:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Rameses said:


> Ok I feel really dense. But just to clarify for me.... absolutley we have to give minimum 2 minatures totalling $15 or more. Or can I give just one totalling $15 or more. Sorry for asking I can be dense sometimes. :shok:


 
preferably it would be two models but if you want to send just one that is $15 then that is fine. It is not a generosity competition I want you to send what you are comfortable with so if it is one then that what it is. I just didn't want people to send like a couple of bits and say there you go.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad we are starting, I drove right past my local hobby center... D'OH!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Its taking so much willpower not to go in until friday


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Holy crap! I just fell into a $15 deal from a consignment case. It's something I'd never get myself, I'm glad I was able get it for someone.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Rhino, start watching the post. Hopefully you should have it on Monday.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Woot! Got myself some...it seems older, but pretty cool looking wood elf models from sludig. Sludig, I just got your stuff in the post today from GW, so it'll take a bit 'o time to get it out to ya.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad you like them. 


Will/Sludi


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok Rameses, the models are in the mail. Sorry it's taken longer then I would've liked, I work the same hours as the post, so I've finally gotten a day to get out there.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

koyukichan- your models just came in the mail. I'll be shipping monday. ill PM you when after I get them shipped.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Inari82 said:


> Ok Rameses, the models are in the mail. Sorry it's taken longer then I would've liked, I work the same hours as the post, so I've finally gotten a day to get out there.


Very cool! The Phoenix Lords arrived today! You are very awesome!
Thank you again and Happy Easter!


I am, Rameses!


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

Aramaro - I got your minis ready and I'll be shipping them as soon as I can get up to the post office.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Rhino, start watching the post. Hopefully you should have it on Monday.


keep an eye on yours too as something with teeth and claws is on its way.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> keep an eye on yours too as something with teeth and claws is on its way.


Is it a Badger? I bet it's a Badger


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> bitsandkits said:
> 
> 
> > keep an eye on yours too as something with teeth and claws is on its way.
> ...


That would be so cool.:shok: Looking forward to it Bits.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its not a badger! its a flange weasel


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Having seen teh words flange weasel I now have a coffee covered screen


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

koyukichan- sorry, I will get your minis shipped tommorrow. I work a crazy shift and the post office is closed before i get to work and after I get off (6 am to 6:30pm). I work a normal shift tomorrow and I will get them shipped then. Just need you to PM me your actual name for shipping. Im sorry for the delay.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

High_Seraph

Have your mini's arrived yet buddy? I'm watching the post anxiously for mine


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Yup got them yesterday. You are the fucking man! Will get pictures up sometime this week.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> its not a badger! its a flange weasel


Bits, that box of flange wea... sorry, TWs, arrived today. A truely excellent and generous gift. Cheers mate!:victory:


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Medic Marine. Keep an eye on the mail, yea, I know: it took me long enuf :cray:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Inari82 da ladz have loaded it up the ROK with some new shinny gubbinsand blasted it off. I hope you like it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph, the kit arrived the other day. Thank you very much!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright Ladz looking to see who has not recieved anything yet. We already have one poor lad that has not recieved anything and is in need of HERESY Aide are there any others?


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Sup, and if I can help. Let me know.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've been rather lax but Pssyche will have something pointy eared and willowy headed his way as soon as work decides to pay me (saturday fingers crossed)- I'll not leave my giftee hanging.

Cheers for the Command Squad Aramoro, much appreciated good sir.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Morfang, thank you so much for the lynchguard box. I was actually looking at buying a box a little while ago.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry about the nasty delay Aramaro. I had a derp moment with your address and my internet was kerput for a while. As soon as I can fix the issue with the address it'll be on the way.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Rameses said:


> Sup, and if I can help. Let me know.


 
okay i will just waiting a bit to see how many people have not recieved anything. Then i will contact anyone that wants to help send aide.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The tricksy space elves have taken flight...


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

Medic Marine - Checked the mail today and found a nice set of scouts waiting for me, thank you very much. how did you know that I am building a scout company and am always in need of scouts?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Cheers for the Command Squad Aramoro, much appreciated good sir.


Not a problem at all, buying space marine things is harder than I thought. Especially when you wanted plastic and the awesome veteran dudes are finecast.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah for fuck sake...

I got a package through today from Wayland Games, very unexpected- I must have buggered something up because it's the stuff that should have been sent to pssyche over a week ago. Lovely trip to the post office to send it to Manchester for me


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Just because Wayland posted it to the wrong address does not mean you buggered it up, Wayland are perfectly capable for doing that all by themselves.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

Woot ....... Just got a new Cryptek from Arumichic.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Right.
I've not said anything, yet, but I will now because I'm getting seriously fucked off.

Baron Spikey was my donator last year as well as this year.
Last year it took forever to receive my present, although in fairness it did arrive in the end.
But it's now the 17th of May and I still haven't got anything.
Since Baron Spikey's last post on the 1st of May I have received six eBay consignments at the address that I've asked him to post to, which is my works address.
Seriously. 
Six packages that I have bought have all found me in my office.
The package from Baron Spikey hasn't.

You can draw your own conclusions from that.

Suffice to say, next time around... 
DO NOT GIVE ME BARON SPIKEY AS MY DONATOR.



For your information, the eBay packages were...
3 x Wraithguard
1 x Bonesinger Mail Order only model
3 x Striking Scorpions
4 x Striking Scorpions
1 x Night Spinner Grav Tank
150 x Dice


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I think mine is lost in the aether as well in it's trials in getting from the US.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

you guys as well?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah nothing arrived yet. But you never know.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

to be honest, hope is wavering lol


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Pssyche said:


> Right.
> I've not said anything, yet, but I will now because I'm getting seriously fucked off.
> 
> Baron Spikey was my donator last year as well as this year.
> ...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not sure another one is a great idea, out of 15 people who did it, 4 got nothing. That's like a 27% failure rate. All it does it serve to spread bad feeling.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> We won't need an Aide team as everyone is nice


Quite a change in opinion, eh?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> Quite a change in opinion, eh?


Heh yeah, I've done this kinda of thing before and it's always been fine. But if the last one didn't go well and this one didn't go well it points to a more systemic problem. I'm sure everyone is nice, just happenstance that means some people didn't receive anything.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

unrelated slightly but your getting some alternative spirit hosts


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> unrelated slightly but your getting some alternative spirit hosts


Indeed I am, woo. I shall need to post up the results of of what I can put together.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I had a hard time getting this out this time. Thanks sludig for being so patient. 
And I'm sorry to hear other ppl haven't gotten stuffs. I just hope the exchanges will keep going.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

arumichic said:


> And I'm sorry to hear other ppl haven't gotten stuffs. I just hope the exchanges will keep going.


 
It will but with people flaking out on us it makes me wonder how many people will show up to participate in the exchange. I will still run it if people are intersted but I will not be participating.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I won't let this bad experience put me off participating in the next one.
But if it were to happen a second time I'd consider my options.
Aramoro shows himself yet again to be the Font of all Knowledge when he says there are nice people here.

Be aware though, Aramoro. 
In the event of me sending to you in the next exchange, I shall be choosing you a little trinket from Forge World!
Ha ha ha ha ha...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Pssyche said:


> I won't let this bad experience put me off participating in the next one.
> But if it were to happen a second time I'd consider my options.
> Aramoro shows himself yet again to be the Font of all Knowledge when he says there are nice people here.
> 
> ...


Ha the joke would be on you as I essentially all my games are causal, a Phantom or a Lynx would not go amiss.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

You had to go and spoil the surprise...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If it doesn't get to you this time then at least I have the damn 'Proof of Postage' to say it's in the Royal Mail's possession somewhere between Crewe and Manchester. 

p.s sent it 1st class at the start of the week, so theoretically if it's not with you by now it should be tomorrow.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Just got a box of Dire Avengers


----------

